# That whole "Relic" thing...



## maxrossell (Jun 26, 2012)

First let me preface this by saying I'm not trolling at all. I know that on other guitar forums (no names) people have become sworn enemies merely over their differing views on artificial wear and tear, but the reason I'm asking here is that since relic jobs only really look authentic on vintage-styled guitars (i.e. guitar models which have been around long enough that there are actual vintage ones) and the good folks on SS.org seem for obvious reasons to favour modern-styled guitars, I'm genuinely interested to know if you guys are into it, or dislike it, or just don't care, or what?


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't care. People can do what they like to their guitars. I've never understood the desire for the look of the reliced instrument personally, but I won't fault anyone that does want the look.

To me I don't really like having ragged out gear and most relics to me look like ragged-out pieces of shit that weren't properly cared for. Don't get me wrong, some actual player wear is cool, but dings and gouges and nasty sweat stains are not for me, but I take care to clean my axes and keep them in top playing condition so any wear I generate is purely from playing and the occasional genuine accident.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't care.

Sometimes it really works, sometimes it really doesn't. Depends entirely on the guitar and the severity of the ageing.


----------



## maxrossell (Jun 26, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Don't care.
> 
> Sometimes it really works, sometimes it really doesn't. Depends entirely on the guitar and the severity of the ageing.



... you totally know the forum I mean, right?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 26, 2012)

I could never own an instrument that looked beat to hell. Some minor finish wear from time and use is one thing, but when you start seeing more than a couple of minor dents, or you see stains, etc, it becomes an issue of improper instrument handling in my eyes. Granted the average contemporary venue is a _tad_ rougher than the classical venues I started out in, but that mindset carried over when I picked up guitar and I still take very good care of my instruments. As such, even an artificially reliced instrument would irk me endlessly.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 26, 2012)

I personally hate "relic" guitars with a passion. If i buy a new guitar I want it to look brand new. If i wanted something that looks like somebody beat it up, I will buy a used instrument and save the cash. I think it is ridiculous to buy a new instrument that looks beat to hell with marks on the maple frets.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 26, 2012)

i would never drop any kind of money on a pre relicd guitar, i think relicing looks the best when you can tell the guitar has been played hard for years but has still been relatively taken care of.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 26, 2012)

I want a guitar that I buy new to look brand spanking new.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 26, 2012)

Some guitars look amazing beat all to hell.







I dont like strats at all, but I love them to look like they have been viciously yet intimately played for years.

On a modern guitar I wouldnt want that, the Ibanez JEM-EVO is hit and miss, more of a collectors item really, but it still sounds amazing.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally, I find it funny that people will spend thousands of hard-earned $$$ to buy a brand new guitar that has been beat to hell (or looks like it has). All the nicks, dents & rub spots are what I call "character." It's way cooler when the guitar has been PLAYED & wears the scars of a well-played life. 

Now with that said, have I bought a reliced guitar before? Yep.
However, it was a $399 ESP LTD ST-203FR & it came in a "distressed black." I'd rather it came with a new finish, but it had the features I wanted (Floyd Rose, H-S-S, 22 fret maple fretboard), so I didn't mind the finish as much. The features alone made it a steal.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jun 26, 2012)

I think anyone should be able to have an instrument look the way they want it to. What trips me out are the people who think beat up and old looking instruments somehow have more tonez!? 

Me personally I couldnt bear paying the same price as a new instrument for one that was beat up. However Im more into modern instruments. If I was into vintage I would imagine I would want the real thing where there are real benefits like the altered magnetism of old pickups and the differences with the way materials were processed and treated in the past.


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't exactly hate relic guitars, but I would never buy one. If I really wanted a fucked up looking guitar, I'd buy a cheap one and fuck it up myself and save some scratch in the process \m/


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been gassing for a relic 50s tele lately...so awesome.


----------



## -42- (Jun 26, 2012)

Like it, only because a properly relic'd neck is [falsetto]_awesommmeee_[/falsetto].


----------



## MrTorture (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate it. The only cool thing with dinged up guitars is that it probably have been used a long time and have a history. I remember how (almost) every major ding happened to my guitars and it makes it a little more special for me. A new guitar that some one beats up with purpose has no history at all.

I think perfect replicas of for exampel Yngwie "play loud" strat is pretty cool though, but that´s more of a collectors item and everyone know its not "real".


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 26, 2012)

That said, I kinda don't find 'character' in messed up guitars. Sounds kinda boring but the way I see it, it just means it's being used for the right thing - it's a tool and meant to be used. Will eventually become damaged.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 26, 2012)

I mean...


----------



## decypher (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally I think the JEM takes the whole relic thing to a very cynical level, it pretty much tells you right in the face that it's pure business to make cash off rich collectors. I can't think any other way than "this paint chip did cost you another 200 bucks, I am so impressed!".

(maybe I am just pissed off because each of the plenty chips in my JEM lower the value by 200 dollars... screwed up world this is)


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like it on strats but I wouldn't buy one like that. I hope that my beloved shitty LTD ends up like that one day


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the idea of relics but I find that in practice it only looks good to me on Fenders.


----------



## MrRCJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of the best guitars I've ever played have been beat to hell, but they weren't purchased that way. As far as relic'd guitars I really don't care if somebody likes it or not, I just know it's not something I'm into. I'd rather add the wear and tear myself over time.. it adds character IMO.


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 26, 2012)

I like to see relic-ed guitars, but I don't want one, you know?

A good relic job is impressive to see, but I wouldn't go out of my way to relic any of my guitars.


----------



## Harry (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to really dislike the Relic'd thing.
Then I came to realize that's quite a waste of time channeling energy into that hate/dislike for something that doesn't really affect you.
Personally I wouldn't buy a Relic'd guitar, but if other people dig it, then that's their thing and I don't care/don't have a problem with that really.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 26, 2012)

My observation on this subject: blues players like relic guitars. Blues players often depend on 'feel' over technical skill. They strive for naturalness, warts and all, so to speak. This can manifest itself in the look of the guitar itself. 

On the other hand, modern metal players such as those who make up the core of sso would quite logically prefer a guitar with a different style visually. One that presents a manifestation of the music _they_ try to create. And that is usually precision, accurate, and clean.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 26, 2012)

+1 on the relic'd Strats.

Anything else just looks strange


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it looks awesome when it was like that from use and abuse. SRVs strat looks awesome that way because he played it so much, not because someone purposely made it like that.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 26, 2012)

Your guitar's condition should tell a story, especially over long periods of time. If you've taken a guitar on the road for more times than you can count, there's sure to be battle scars. Those should be great memories. I've had a guitar for about 14 years now, and it's been through my first shows, a marriage, three bands, and the birth of my son. I can account for almost every mark on it, and even though it's not even a great guitar (it's a Cort LP copy), it's _me_. I own guitars 10x it's value that I'll probably end up selling at one point or another, but that Cort will be with me for life.

That said, I don't understand the point in buying a relic'd guitar. Do the relic'ing yourself by playing the hell out of it, and showing your guitar the attention it deserves.


----------



## sleightest (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to hate relic guitars but after thinking about it a while and reading articles about people doing it i think its pretty cool. Just the process of speeding up a guitars aging process is a cool idea. Also maybe some people dont want a nice flashy guitar but they want something that sounds and plays good and isnt a focal point. By having a relic guitar you can have a piece of crap looking guitar less likely to be stolen and people will think you are a bum. But then you can play the crap out of it and it sounds amazing. I think it would be a fun project to do to a mexi fender tele or something. If you are really against it and you think every ding and scratch needs to be earned thats just kind of dumb in my opinion. I play the crap out of all my guitars and my nice guitars still look pretty new because I take care of them well. I will agree though paying fender 5000 dollars for a beat to shit guitar is pretty damn stupid. But they probably play great and if thats what you want go for it. If modifying your instrument is going to help you get more out of your playing who cares? heres an article I read about relic stuff the photos are the links. its in russian, but they do a lot of shit to the guitar and it looks pretty legitimatley worn at the end How to "relic" your guitar yourself - Step by Step with PIC's ! - GeekChat!


----------



## decypher (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really believe in the "story thing" either, if a guitar is in good shape, it says a lot about the owner, if it's in bad shape, there are reasons for that as well. Just don't make a goddamn philosophy out of nothing.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 27, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> I could never own an instrument that looked beat to hell. Some minor finish wear from time and use is one thing, but when you start seeing more than a couple of minor dents, or you see stains, etc, it becomes an issue of improper instrument handling in my eyes. Granted the average contemporary venue is a _tad_ rougher than the classical venues I started out in, but that mindset carried over when I picked up guitar and I still take very good care of my instruments. As such, even an artificially reliced instrument would irk me endlessly.




quoted for truth.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 27, 2012)

The same way I think of pre-faded/ripped/shit-stained jeans: disgusting.

Not to say I don't like the look in certain contexts. I just happen to think taking a normal guitar then beating the hell out of it to make it look old is stupid. Make your own battle-scars, unless you're a collector or something. Now, if it was made that way to begin with as an aesthetic, like the paint job on the new M8M Ibanez signature, or this...:








Or this:







Then we're talking about something different. But hell, I don't care. It's not my money.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 27, 2012)

i really dig the look of a guitar that's been around the block a few times,
Especially an old gibson or fender.

Even my UV7 has a bit of wear and tear and it just seems to add mojo to the guitar.

I'm all for relicing but I'd rather own the real thing and it needs to be done in a realistic manner on the right instrument


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 27, 2012)

If there were a baritone 7 string Gibson Les Paul '59 burst, I might want that. The cracks on the top of old gibsons looks really cool. 

A relic'd 7 string baritone tele in seafoam green would look nice.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 27, 2012)

Im a pretty big fan of lightly reliced strats. I had a guitar teacher who had this old strat that had a few big chips out of the paint and i just really liked that guitar. It looked pretty cool. 

I've had my eyes peeled at garage sales for a nice strat that i can beat up and carry around without a case and stuff but still plays nice. All my other guitars are nice and im careful with them.


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't forget Teles!


----------



## Loomer (Jun 27, 2012)

I am sort of ambivalent towards this. To me, it's just not "cool" to have it pre-relic'd because well.... It's not cool! And that sort of stuff happens over time anyway (especially quickly with me )

The thing is just, that some of the nicest-feeling new, off-the-shelf guitars in the lower price range I've tried have been guitars with some sort of factory "wear and tear". Though it looks like crap 9 times out of 10, there is still something to be said for the feel that the necks tend to have, and I like that feel a whole bunch more than completely squeaky clean and new.


----------



## fps (Jun 27, 2012)

ilyti said:


> My observation on this subject: blues players like relic guitars. Blues players often depend on 'feel' over technical skill. They strive for naturalness, warts and all, so to speak. This can manifest itself in the look of the guitar itself.



If they're striving for something real in their playing, they shouldn't be purchasing a guitar that tells a fake history that they can then put on like a laminated plastic shield around themselves. If nothing else the blues should be honest. To play it on a guitar that has been roughed up to pretend it's had a hard life and lots of stories is the opposite.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 27, 2012)

Any Fender style instrument looks amazing relic'd, most other things just come off as weird.
White and funky colours, like surf green, make the best relics imo. Hell, I think my white strat looks way too pretty, I'm kinda abusive with it on purpose. I'm not planning on selling it anyway because I'm pretty much in love with strats now.

Stuff like this:











The reason people want relic'd guitars is that they will NEVER be able to have that sort of wear by just playing it. Even if they did for 150 years. Most guitars from extremely heavy touring bands don't even look close to that.
To achieve that look you most likely need to be sweating acid or something, which I've heard some people do


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 27, 2012)

I like them. _Relic'd_ Fenders have a certain allure. I can't even imagine Rory Gallagher or Janick Gers playing a mint Stratocaster. Personally, I don't think any of my Fenders will look like that. Mainly because I am not as aggressive as those cats! That said, I wouldn't mind if they actually did look like they went through the trenches.


----------



## Genome (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to relic your guitar:


----------



## Murmel (Jun 27, 2012)

^
Im actually tempted to try that with some shitty guitar. I would unscrew everything and just drag the body after a car though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 27, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I personally hate "relic" guitars with a passion. If i buy a new guitar I want it to look brand new. If i wanted something that looks like somebody beat it up, I will buy a used instrument and save the cash. I think it is ridiculous to buy a new instrument that looks beat to hell with marks on the maple frets.



+1

I'll relic it myself over 30 years, thank you kindly.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 27, 2012)

Really depends on the guitar and style.
If it's a fender strat, a tele or something just non-metal strat'y, yea sure, gimme some relic lovin'. Unless the neck suffers from it, I'm cool with a little battlewear. Some metal guitars too, like the Ibanez M8M with its "thin" finish, would look hella cool with some finish tearin' from overplaying it.
If we're talking about clean wood without solid finishes, it has to be seriously minimalistic and adequate. I'd call it heresy if I saw a relic'd Daemoness or Mayones.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2012)

Some guitars suit the aged look better than others. Sometimes they just looked banged up (RGs don't tend to suit this look), and other times it's like the guitar just looks like it's been loved a lot. 

I think Jim Root kinda summed it up nicely, and it's partly why I bought his stratocaster. A guitar ages depending on how you play it. Throughout the age of a guitar, you put your own sweat and sometimes blood into it. You pour yourself into a guitar and it becomes unique because of it. I kinda like that. Of course, buying a guitar already relic'd defeats the object of this.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 27, 2012)

Some "modern" guitars look battered and awesome!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 27, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> Some "modern" guitars look battered and awesome!



I've had one of those. They don't come out of the case that way, they're just an unfinished piece of alder. The prolonged exposure to sweat & other things does that.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 27, 2012)

genome said:


> If you want to relic your guitar:


----------



## Alpenglow (Jun 27, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I personally hate "relic" guitars with a passion. If i buy a new guitar I want it to look brand new. If i wanted something that looks like somebody beat it up, I will buy a used instrument and save the cash. I think it is ridiculous to buy a new instrument that looks beat to hell with marks on the maple frets.



Pretty much exactly this. I could never be proud of a guitar like that. A friend of mine who plays a lot of punk rock and classic rock was trying to decide whether he should buy a Fender Strat or a Roadworn strat (he was set on a strat). Seemed like a no brainer to me - do you really want your brand new instrument to look like you just pulled it out of a dumpster?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 27, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I've had one of those. They don't come out of the case that way, they're just an unfinished piece of alder. The prolonged exposure to sweat & other things does that.



The above is actually a Washburn N4 *Relic*. They made a batch like that a couple years ago. There is one on eBay right now.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 27, 2012)

Alpenglow said:


> Pretty much exactly this. I could never be proud of a guitar like that. A friend of mine who plays a lot of punk rock and classic rock was trying to decide whether he should buy a Fender Strat or a Roadworn strat (he was set on a strat). Seemed like a no brainer to me - *do you really want your brand new instrument to look like you just pulled it out of a dumpster? *



I generally don't like it when instruments are all sparkly and shiny, so yes


----------



## skeels (Jun 27, 2012)

I found a nice guitar in a dumpster once...


----------



## Gryphon (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO it only works on Fenders


----------



## -42- (Jun 27, 2012)

Alpenglow said:


> Pretty much exactly this. I could never be proud of a guitar like that. A friend of mine who plays a lot of punk rock and classic rock was trying to decide whether he should buy a Fender Strat or a Roadworn strat (he was set on a strat). Seemed like a no brainer to me - do you really want your brand new instrument to look like you just pulled it out of a dumpster?


Considering the roadworn strat comes with Duncans and an absolutely awesome neck...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 27, 2012)

if done right it,it looks good but I think far too many people ruin a damn good guitar.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not to big on it being worn out in the factory, but if it is worn cause it was played alot like something I would find at a garage sale, among my grandparents belongings or at a hock shop it could look cool.


----------



## sage (Jun 28, 2012)

I built a strat and a tele and did a relic finish on both. Actually, I started in on the strat and then met a guy who does relicing as a hobby and let him finish it off. I am super happy with the results. 

That being said, that Hetfield Truckster is poop. I can't like it and I think I'd have a hard time liking most relic work on modern guitars. I had an RG570 in a silver colour that had mega chips and dents through the finish and it looked horrid.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 28, 2012)

i like the look of aged/distressed/antique/relic parts
but not guitars

to me, it makes you look like a moron who has no regard for the care of their instruments
intentional or otherwise


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 28, 2012)

My brother has a Fender Jaco sig bass, which is relic'd to look just like Jaco's favourite bass, and I think it's cool. It really does feel like you're playing Jaco's own bass, but on anything else I pretty much go the other way, I'd rather buy it mint and keep it that way.

I did my work experience many years ago in a guitar shop, and while I was there a load of relic strats fell off their hangers and crashed to ground in a domino effect, one guitar knocking another off the wall until 5 or 6 hand fallen. The manager was picking them up and putting them back in their hangers, looked at the dings (who knows what was done by the factory, and which ones happened as they crashed to the ground?) and said "Well, at least we won't lose any money on these!"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 28, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> I don't exactly hate relic guitars, but I would never buy one. If I really wanted a fucked up looking guitar, I'd buy a cheap one and fuck it up myself and save some scratch in the process \m/


Some folks do this, and they tend to look better than store-bought relics.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually don't mind some of them really. I'm not spending the money on one, but its a neat concept. I want my new guitar to look and be just that.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 28, 2012)

I LOVE old, beat up guitars. 

I love the way some relics look, but I haven't played one yet that felt like it came from the year it was imitating. 

The JEM-EVO thing is definitely for collector/Vai freaks. My JEM7V is 15 years old and is pretty beat. Definitely 'player condition', and that's putting it kindly. While I think the JEM-EVO is killer, it's something I'd only buy if I had a ton of cash I was sitting on. It wouldn't be anything I'd save up for (not like a JEM10...oh my God do I want that guitar...in PRISTINE quality).

But yeah, for the most part, you won't see guitars age these days the way they used to. Poly coats are so damn thick that it just never wears down/cracks naturally.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 28, 2012)

I still feel that the dings, dents, scratches etc are part of the story of a guitar and part of is mojo.

To fake that at the factory is a lie to me.

I can understand collectors paying for them as a work of art, but it's an aged guitar with no real history. The character hasn't been earned. It's shallow, like much modern popular culture.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 28, 2012)

I can appreciate why people don't like relics because the wear isn't "earned" so to speak, but you have to keep in mind that a lot of relics are meant to mimic an aged nitro finish and modern poly finishes don't age the same way.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a grave disdain for amateur relic jobs. You know, hit with a belt sander in random places and beat it with chains, then leave the hardware and pickup covers in a cup of coffee for 15 minutes. End result looks like a blind man carried through a power tool convention, rather than a treasured and well cared for instrument with many (s)miles behind it. Convincing relics are fine, but I wouldn't pay extra for it.

What other people do is their own business, but I reserve the right to laugh if the guitar deserves it. 

I saw the Joe Strummer Squier Tele (similar model pictured earlier in the thread), looked like quite a cool guitar in person with it's pickup combination, but I didn't inspect it closely or look at the price.

_For contrast here are my UV's._

















^Flawless, for contrast of the contrast. 

The PWH must've been owned by a 12 year old before I bought it. It really has taken a bizarre series of beatings including being stabbed repeatedly with a screw driver on the back. 

The burnt stained green was heavily modified by the previous owner and I keep toying with the idea of a veneer and a PRS style refinish, but I haven't got round to it.

I made the 7 WVH so that is the only UV I've owned from new  (7620 neck, custom alder UV body).


----------



## skeels (Jun 29, 2012)

My UV, in further contrast, was "relic'd" by myself personally since I purchased it new in 1990.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/me...mber-ill-post-its-resurrection-stay-tuned.jpg

Consequently, I get derided and castigated for it.
But this guitar has played more shows than I can recall.
It has been through the veritable war that has been my life.
I love her.
Her name is Music.
And she will live again ...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so fucking jealous of that 'UV7VWH'! 

Actually, MY 7VWH has some screwdriver attack marks on the back too. Can't remember why I did it, but it also has the word "Fuck" and my initials "AJD" engraved in different spots. I vaguely remember doing it, at a time I thought the neck was so far beyond repair that it was done. I was very, very drunk. I've since covered them up with pics of Dimebag and will probably get them filled in someday.

All the other chips/dents/scratches are from actual use. Including the break in the headstock which had to be repaired 2x.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not into relic'd guitars at all. I don't get why someone would buy a new guitar that has been basically made second hand.

E.g. Take one USA strat and make it look old then increase price 300% ...???

Now a guitar that is all beaten up and worn from having the shit played out of it for 20+ years is a different story. They have a history!

Having said that my 13 year old SG is in pretty nice condition and that gets regular use.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 29, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


>


I think this looks cool.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 3, 2012)

Dayn said:


> The same way I think of pre-faded/ripped/shit-stained jeans: disgusting.
> 
> Not to say I don't like the look in certain contexts. I just happen to think taking a normal guitar then beating the hell out of it to make it look old is stupid. Make your own battle-scars, unless you're a collector or something. Now, if it was made that way to begin with as an aesthetic, like the paint job on the new M8M Ibanez signature, or this...:
> 
> ...


 
*drool*

That first one is the definition of steampunk.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 3, 2012)

Like many said before me, I really only think it works on Fenders. If I see a strat that is beat all to hell then I can accept it easier than seeing something like a J Custom beat all to hell.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 3, 2012)

Strats and teles just look amazing when beat to shit. I also don't buy the whole, just buy one and bang it up yourself argument. The wear has to match real wear or else it just looks silly.

It can also be done very wrong. those ESP Truckster (or whatever they were called) always looked really obvious that it was a relic job.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 4, 2012)

I love relic'd guitars. Actually, I love _good_ relic'd guitars. Some of the cheap ones, like the LTDs and some local Korean stuff I've seen, are pretty obviously just decals or stencils, and it looks tacky.

I don't like relics because I think they tell a story, or want them to look like they're well worn through years of play. I just plain like the way they look, same as someone else would like quilted tops or Schecter inlays. Sure, I could buy a guitar and do the job myself, but why should I when I can buy one that already has the look? I don't tell someone who likes white guitars to just buy a black one and paint it white themselves.

That said, I _would_ like to try my hand at it myself someday, because the quality ones that i really like are SO FAR out of my budget that I can't even consider them .


----------



## Petro1313 (Jul 4, 2012)

Strats and Teles look cool to me, maybe a tad on a Les Paul, but it's much cooler if it just happens naturally to your own guitar instead of paying an extra grand to have someone else do it for you. Kind of like ripped jeans.

"But I want people to think I've been playing guitar for years NOW!"


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 4, 2012)

@All_¥our_Bass

Re: The BSB UV BK

The person I bought it from in the States showed the finish to Steve (himself) Vai, who signed the headstock and both Vai and Satriani signed a poster which was included with the guitar. The previous owner told me that his creative modifications inspired the burnt stained blue series of Jems, after Steve saw this guitar.

@skeels

I'm looking forward to the NOGD (New - Old Guitar Day).  She will be beautiful again! I'm sure it'll be a fun and rewarding project, after all it's a blank slate. Best of luck! 

Here's to "Music"! *salute*

@RevDrucifer

Glad you like it! It took a lot of work but it turned out great in the end. 

@Whoever mentioned Fender basses

I restored a 1976 Fender Jazz Bass a year or so ago, with the help of a good friend of mine who specialises in paint and lutherie (I recommended him for the work on 7DyingTrees' UV custom, which turned out great, the NGD is around here if you would like to search for it).

It was relic'd to the point it wasn't even an instrument.  More like a baseball / cricket bat. 






Turned out the bass player's ex wife left it in an inflatable paddling pool in Barbados for 3 years... 

 +  = 

The end result was it looked like it had been left in it's case since 1976. Awesome! 

The bass player made up with his new wife and they had an argument, so she left it outside the house after throwing it on top of the hedge. It was the only Christmas to snow in years! Did some nice relic'ing to the cellulose refinish... 

So, if you want a genuine relic guitar phone a bass player's ex-wife. She'll give it that authentic look - Guaranteed.


----------



## depths of europa (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm seriously considering buying one of these next week! Tried it out at the local shop the other day and it plays amazing. The neck feels great.

It looks badass too IMO

Fender Road Worn '60s Stratocaster 3-Color Sunburst 013-1010-300 Guitare Electrique Solid Body


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Some guitars look amazing beat all to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Always loved #1.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 9, 2012)

Janick Gers is a big fan of the distressed look...


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread is really making me want a strat again..

I won't pay the premium for a relic'd guitar. A pro job truly is a work of art, and I understand why it costs more to get one-but that's a no for me. I'd rather just buy a used guitar.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't really have strong views one way or the other but I like to compare this process to the guy who shows up with Tattoo sleeves over night. I guess if you have the money to burn then whatever floats your boat.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think its the dumbest thing ever "invented".


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 10, 2012)

So... you can pay people to.. destroy your instruments fashionably?...


----------



## Murmel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Turned out the bass player's ex wife left it in an inflatable paddling pool in Barbados for 3 years...



I'd love to see what it looked like 
Amazing that you were able to restore it, I feel like the woods should be garbage after 3 years in a pool.


----------

